# June 21, 2019...



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

....was the day I did my last screwber ride. My roadside business has seen a steep increase in call volume and I am starting to make really good money. I do not miss driving for screwber AT ALL!!!! I feel a lot less stress and I can even sleep better knowing my bills will get paid on time and I can actually save up money. Screwber can suck it. And so can Lyft.

Goodbye to:
Getting stuck in the hood
Getting stuck in Macomb County (which sucks because I live in Howell)
Getting virtually timed out because screwber wants to regulate my earnigs
Getting matched with former bus bums
Getting falsely reported for crap because the paxhole wants a free ride
Getting annoyed with all the 20 other ants who are sitting within 1/4 mile of me
Getting non stop minimum fares
Getting shit from entitled paxholes


To hell with this gig.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Good for you! Hope it works out well for you. If not, you know where the app is! LOL


----------

